# Blyxa Japonica not growing.



## trckrunrmike (Jan 31, 2005)

I bought some Blyxa Japonica from AquaForest on sunday and it was already in bad shape but I thought it would grow in aquasoil...

Substrate: ADA Amazonia
Lighting: 2WPG
CO2: Excel and I'm trying to setup up a DIY one
Ferts: EI once a week

The tank is the Eclipse 5 gallon hex.

I saw some roots growing but the leaves are still melting and no new ones are growing.

Should I just try the waiting game?


----------



## nanoguy (Mar 12, 2006)

I thought B. japonica was a terrestrial plant that slowly withered away under water.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

No, blyxa japonica is not a terrestrial plant, and it doesn't wither away under water. Mine have grown very well, both with 1.75 watts per gallon and with 3.8 watts per gallon, of course growing better with the higher light. My first plants came from Singapore and were in bad shape when I got them, but all survived and quickly started growing. The later ones were in much better shape to start with and also quickly began growing. I have no idea if Excel works with this plant or not.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I found that blyxa often doesn't look very good when first planted - kind of a clumpy, lumpy mess that sheds a bunch of leaves. It can take quite a while to get going, but when it does it really fills out nicely. Give it a chance. If your conditions are favorible it should look great a month from now. Three months from now you'll be thinning it out, looking for people to give it to.


----------



## trckrunrmike (Jan 31, 2005)

Alright. My DIY CO2 is not working Arg. I can make 2L bottles work but not 20 lq oz bottles.


----------



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

truckerunmike, are you in SFBAAPS?

And re the blyxxa, just wait it out. Unless all the leaves are gone, it will bounce back.


----------



## trckrunrmike (Jan 31, 2005)

Yes I'm in SFBAAPS but I haven't been to a meeting yet as all the meetings are planned on track meet dates.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

If you need some extra stems, I have tons of this and will gladly send you some for shipping only, just let me know. It's become one of my favorites depending on light intensity its coloration will range from a 'grass green' to a orange/rust highlighted leaf.


----------



## bpm2000 (Jul 5, 2005)

just echoing the wait-it-out game. Mine was horrible looking when i first got it but it is slowly coming along now.


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

So......you're trying to grow Blyxa under 10 watts? That's your problem. Even though you have 2 WPG, which sounds fine, you still only have 10 watts. 10 watts doesn't grow much, no matter how small your nano might be. I would at least double your light.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I agree with mrb on this one. The watts/gallon rule REALLY breaks down on nano tanks this size. You'll might even need more than 20 watts, and this assumes high-quality reflectors.


----------

